# 402 stroker numbers?



## I8URVTEC (Apr 16, 2011)

hey everyone my car is currently in the shop while im in afghanistan and i just figured id post on here what all is getting finished up and see what kind of numbers you guys think it will be putting down

tsp 402 stroker
american racing long tubes
spintech 
TEA stage 3 heads
custom grind comp cam 239/247 .624/.624 114+4lsa
vararam
nitrous outlet plate kit 200 shot
and all of the accessories that are needed, so if you have any ideas please feel free to share them


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Guy here in town has a 402 stroker he did himself. Not sure what he's got for heads and intake manifold but has Kooks 1 7/8" headers and catback plus a cai. Said his car made in the high 480s/490s rwhp and also high 480s/490s rwtrq. Now add your nitrous on top of that. Hope you redo the WHOLE drivetrain. Or take a couple 5 gallon buckets with you to the track... lol


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

all i can say is drivetrain.........


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

with my first stroker, I broke a lot of stuff, it was a good build with with the 243 heads completely worked, and a pretty big cam. it put down 480 HP on a cool morning Dyno. i went through 3 half shafts, and bent my stock Drive shaft.

but, I drove it like I stole it! slamming it into gears and buying new tires ever 2 months...
if you ease into it, your parts will last till you reinforce the driveline, but if you drive like me, you'll be fixing something every time you try to have some fun


----------



## I8URVTEC (Apr 16, 2011)

oh yea im keeping the stock wheels and tires until i build the rear end and replace the driveshaft, hopefully the tranny will hold up which i have been told it will, but the only other things im doing is a new driveshaft, im goin with the 1400hp half shafts and i know its over kill but i dont wanna take any chances then ill get some meat in the rear end


----------

